# Sekonda Pocket Watch



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

Morning Forum thought I would share my latest purchase, it runs only when you give the main spring a little impetus so needs a good clean, I have never worked on a pocket watch this small and am a little daunted by the small size of the anti shock (not worked on one with anti shock before) as it was under a tenner on the bay I am not too worried about breaking it (but obviously don't want too!) any words of advice gladly accepted, also if anyone has any information about this watch I would be interested as all I know is what it say on the front 19 jewels age etc anything really please see photos below you can see how small it is in comparison to my ingersoll



sekonda shock by Jorrit and Hillary, on Flickr



sekonda movement by Jorrit and Hillary, on Flickr



sekonda face by Jorrit and Hillary, on Flickr



sekonda size by Jorrit and Hillary, on Flickr

cheers Yogi


----------

